# 500 gallon offset fire box measurement help



## txsmoker76 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello there! So I am attempting to build an offset out of a 500 gallon horizontal tank. I have a question regarding the fb. Right now I have a measurement of 36LX24Hx24w. Will this be sufficient or should I go larger? I was going to use half of a 250 gallon horizontal tank, but those plans fell through. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## garagemo (Jul 18, 2017)

That seems almost overkill to me, a 24x24x24 would probably be sufficient so your measurements are almost double that capacity. If you double wall or insulate your fb you would be able to contain the heat better and get the most out of it for longer.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2017)

36*24*24/231 = 90 gallons..  recommended is about 166 gallons...


----------



## txsmoker76 (Jul 18, 2017)

So based on that formula the closet size to that would be 34x34x34/231=170 correct?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2017)

Or get a sheet of 36" plate and save on the cutting charges...    What a few more inches among friends....


----------



## txsmoker76 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Dave. So now that the fb is bigger that means the fluke needs to be longer as well correct? I'm using 6 inch tube.


----------

